# Frogs & Toads > Tomato Frogs, Painted Frogs & Microhylids >  I got a chubby

## jody

Ihave had her a week, and she has settled in. she peeks out from under her moss blanket at me _when I peek at her. already she expects to be fed_ when I refil her water dish. she like to eat every day unlike my other phibs. here she is in a terrarium while I get a tank ready. ( she was an unplanned purchase).

----------


## justin shockey

aw shes so fat and cute

----------


## John Clare

Every time I visit a large pet store I have to stop myself from getting one or two of these.  They are hard to resist.

----------


## justin shockey

ya tell me about it

----------


## Kurt

Aw more Microhylids. I love my tomatoes and red-banded rubber frogs, they too love to eat, especially the tomatoes.

----------


## jody

she is so fast! I mean her strike.  and she can eat like twenty small -med crickets and a day later be in feed mode when _I mist and water. I dont know anything about these type of frog, but she is kind of toad like in her personality. she was in a dry tank with barely damp moss on dry looking pellets for reptiles. I had them lift up the moss, and she looked a little wrinkled. right away she got some water to soak in. they had only had her a day. she was only $7.00._ I actually wanted the blue sided leaf frog, but she , the chubby, was in dire need of a planted tank, and the leaf frog would be ok in its present environment. I like this frog, she has some kind of grumpy look, after she soaked up enough water looks like an engorged tick. Her markings are pale peach.

----------


## Kurt

Blue-sided leaf frog? _Agalychnis annae_? Is this what you saw for sale? I have been wanting some for like forever, never thought I would see any for sale. So tell me is this what you saw for sale?

----------


## RikoAustria

awesome chubby!

----------


## justin shockey

kurt that is so ****ing cool i would love to get one like that

----------


## Kurt

> kurt that is so ****ing cool i would love to get one like that


Me too, but I bet if I ever do manage to come across any, they will be very expensive. They are considered endangered and rare. They are a closely related species to _Agalychnis callidryas_, the red-eyed leaf frog, which I already keep. So I should be able to handle. Now can I afford them? Thats the big question.

----------


## justin shockey

ya i bet there big bucks

----------


## t53

> Ihave had her a week, and she has settled in. she peeks out from under her moss blanket at me _when I peek at her. already she expects to be fed_ when I refil her water dish. she like to eat every day unlike my other phibs. here she is in a terrarium while I get a tank ready. ( she was an unplanned purchase).


hi jody, how big is she?
my chubby climb up driftwood & wait 4 food.

----------


## justin shockey

that is so cool

----------


## bluefroggy

so many frogs to choose from how do i decide...lol

----------


## missclick

i got a chubby too  :Smile:

----------


## missclick

ok so the video didnt work i'll try again

MOV01379.flv video by Taffi - Photobucket

----------


## scribbles

I love Microhylids, what a cutie!

----------

